# Group fancy dress ideas...please help



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Need some, decent fancy dress ideas...

Basically my sports team are going on a fancy dress as group theme...

Serious ideas are welcomed...A the moment my suggestion is the captain as MJ, someone as Dr. Murray and the rest of the team as kids....

Controversy is welcomed lol, but nothing too extreme which would be deemed racist.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Village people?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

One of you as Dr Harold Shipman, then the rest as old people in various stages of hospitalisation.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Crayola crayons.. could cause some sh1t in them! Someone could go as the box too! Google it!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you seen those multi colloured all in one head to toe suits you can get? Seen a few lads wearing them.


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

few of you go as welsh rugby players and a few of you go as sheep, seen some people do that in a club before

Or go as a tampon, all white clothes with your top half covered in red paint, including your face


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a thought


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

army is always a good one if everybody has a nice bit of size. also smurfs,neon rave, golfers,women,gimps... you get the picture


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Teenage mutant ninja turtles has been my best one yet I loved it and so did everyone else!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

My 30th night out was Mr Men / Little Miss theme, either real or made up ones, plenty of scope there. A few pics for inspiration (Mr Bump, Mr Pumpkinhead and Little Miss White Trash [me]).


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

How many of you are there?

You can go as the Droogs from "A Clockwork Orange".

http://collider.com/wp-content/uploads/a-clockwork-orange-image-04.jpg


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

gazh1983 said:


> One of you as Dr Harold Shipman, then the rest as old people in various stages of hospitalisation.


Wtf lol?!! How the fcuk did you even come up with that?!

What about The Incredibles? or various super heroes? you could obviously go as Wonder Woman then


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Mexican wrestler ...

I turned up at a party as a Mexican wrestler in tights cape and mask.. it was a mexican themed night. I went a bit over the top


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

saw a stag do out in adult baby grow suits once and fcuk me... did they attention of women or what!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Mortal Kombat characters.... :thumb:


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

You could all dress up as if you were going hunting, you know, in riding boots and breeches. But instead of red jackets, you wear brown shirts. With belts and cross-straps. Would be a great success, I think.


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

WWE Superstars


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

one of you go as a massive fanny and the rest of you pretend to be semen. or goes as aids


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I've alway's wanted to be dressed in a group looking like the guys of the film clockwork orange...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SouthPaw said:


> I've alway's wanted to be dressed in a group looking like the guys of the film clockwork orange...


you should really aim higher in life mate


----------

